# Professional Handlers... Who's your favorite?



## GranvilleGSD

If you were going to send your dog out to a professional handler for AKC conformation, who would you choose and why?

I have only met a few of the pros, but so far Linda Clark stands out for me. She was friendly towards me and the other exhibitors and I think that is very important. If it weren't for other exhibitors, there would be no majors, and handlers would have no clients. She handles the dogs nicely, and her groomers/assistants also seemed very nice.

As a side note, perhaps I would choose a Junior handler. I really enjoy watching their competition, and honestly, I think some of them are the best handlers in the show! They care about the dog and what they are doing. They haven't been corrupted by fame and $$ yet!


----------



## Brightelf

Jackie Short aka Xeph from this forum. Why? Because she is experienced, smart, dog-savvy, and a class act with a dog. I would want someone who knew not only this breed-- but who has shown OTHER breeds, too. A lot is happening at a show, and someone experienced has "Mom Eyes"-- can sense the St. Bernard in his snood coming up behind my dog's butt even when you'd think she can't see him, and knows to give the malamute with the hard stare more room in passing through than the doddering, chubby Clumber Spaniel. 

I don't show AKC-- but I would want someone who is professional, looks snazzy but can all but magically disappear when baiting the dog, is experienced, and knows this breed and has handled others!

P.S.-- I don't have an AKC-type GSD. Grimm is not a show dog. One can only imagine the scene of his lumbering, furry, overenthusiastic brick-house-like form dragging a helpless handler towards the roped-off judge's buffet area, and the ensuing gastronomic melee.


----------



## Andaka

My favorites are Fran and Julie Foster. Fran has alway been willing to share her knowledge with me, and I have learned alot about other breeds by standing next to her at ringside. Julie showed Tag for me in 2004 and took him to the #2 GSD in the country that year.

The Fosters have always seemed more like family than anything else.


----------



## trudy

I won't be sending my dog away and will show him myself (maybe)when he is older, but having met Morris Bartucci, he is very helpful and nice to novice owners and the dogs he has for showing all seem to love him and he has 10 acres fenced and cross fenced and he lets the dogs out for good run/play times. He is in Canada but I have seen lots of show win photos from the states so he does show there too. Morris is running handling classes and is very helpful and encouraging. As a matter of fact it is him that thinks I can finish Ty by myself, as long as I wait for him to finish growing and maturing. He sure has some nice dogs he is handling and that he has handled in the past.


----------



## Xeph

> Quote:Jackie Short aka Xeph from this forum. Why? Because she is experienced, smart, dog-savvy, and a class act with a dog.


Awwww!! I'm so flattered Patti! Thanks!


----------



## arycrest

I have a great deal of respect for Scott Yergin from GA - Slider absolutely ADORED him. I found out quickly I'm a lously conformation dog owner type person. I was miserable when Slider was being shown, it was extremely expensive, and I don't think I'd do it again with another Hooligan.


----------

